

The Stories That Bind Us - interconnector
http://www.nytimes.com/2013/03/17/fashion/the-family-stories-that-bind-us-this-life.html?src=me&ref=general&_r=0

======
jez0990
As much as I hate to resort to stereotypes I suspect many people browsing HN
are generally guilty of neglecting family in favour computers - this is bad
for literally everyone. The question is: "what can be done?" ...well posting
this story was a good start :D

